# How many lake malawi cichlids can I put in a 39 gallon tank?



## Cichlidaddict23 (Feb 16, 2020)

I have a 39 gallon tank (48x15.5x12) and I cant find any information on what can fit in it, seems like a rare tank size. How many mabunas could I fit in it? And if they wouldn't work, is there a cichlid that would?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Welcome to C-F!!

Are those dimensions in Length x Width x Height?


----------



## Cichlidaddict23 (Feb 16, 2020)

Its length x height x width


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It would depend on whether it is mixed gender and what species.

Because it is only 12" high I would think in terms of 1m:4f of peaceful mbuna that mature <= six inches.

Maybe it was a grow-out tank for coral fragments.


----------



## Cichlidaddict23 (Feb 16, 2020)

Its 48 inches long x 12 inches wide x 15.5 inches high. Currently I have a blue lab mbuna mut, an ob peacock, and a rainbow shark in a 29 high. Would that be a better home for them?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

So footprint is like 55G and it is almost as high.

I would not expect them to do well together in any tank. If things are good I would probably not move them.

If you are having problems, then the 48" tank might help, but it also might not.


----------



## Cichlidaddict23 (Feb 16, 2020)

They work out fine. The mbuna gets the rocks all to himself, and the ob peacock swims above them. They hardly interact at all. Thanks though!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

When you move fish, the pecking order gets re-established and fish that got along before may not get along in the new space/aquascape.


----------



## Cichlidaddict23 (Feb 16, 2020)

Ok so I will just keep them in that tank unless I decide to get more. Thanks again!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

How long have you had the existing fish? The reason I ask is that since you are thinking of adding more fish in the future, it may be easier to rehome the existing cichlids and choose a group of Malawi cichlids that would work well in your tank dimensions.

Your tank is sort of similar to a 40G long but a tiny bit wider.

Are there any fish that really interest you?


----------



## Cichlidaddict23 (Feb 16, 2020)

I have had the mbuna for a year now, and the ob peacock for a week.

As for fish that really interest me, I love the movement and personality of mbunas, and the colors of peacocks. They both max out at 6 inches. I can only have one tank running at a time though, because of stand space. Thats why I want to do a mix. I am new to cichlids though and this might be a difficult start. I have experience with community tanks though.

Could I keep a group of mbunas and two peacocks? And how many mbunas would eliminate most aggression without over stocking?


----------

